# .marijuana and cigars



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I like to smoke outdoors, usually a quiet spot by the lake, park or ocean. 
I have noticed that the teenagers seem to always purposefully cross in front of me. 
It seems this younger generation thinks when they see someone smoking a cigar in a public place, it must be one of those blunts fills with weed. 
I almost feel guilty sometimes, when a family passes me by, thinking I might be smoking the stuff. I can always see their eyes looking at my hand witht he cigar, and takeing an inhale. 
It makes me feel bad, they have to do this in our society these days. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There is a HUGE difference between the smell of a cigar and marijuana.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

People that may have not smoked it may not know the diffrence in smeel though. For those who have had, well lets just say you can smell it a mile away.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe because people are curious (adults). Teens are used to the "Black N Milds or blunts" type "cigars"{i use the cigar term lightly} and either are also curious to what you are smoking; seeing that its not THIER typical mainstream Black N Mild "cigar"that its a TRUE cigar. When I was growing up and we saw a guy with a cigar we were always intrigued by it and thought the guy to be "cool", as long as he wasn't creapy looking. Anyone with half a brain in thier head can smell and know what weed smells like, once they determine you aren't smoking a weed filled blunt, I'm sure they don't think you are such a bad guy anymore.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

my daughter had some friends over unbeknownst to me and the wife. My neighbor cam up to me the next day to tell me that some boys were on my deck that night smoking pot. Well, I went downstairs to get a cigar to calm down and I was missing a Tatuaje Angel and a La Aurora Emerald Tubo. Sure as shit, I found the bands on the basement floor and it's "guts" in the garbage, I pitched a fit.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

scottw said:


> my daughter had some friends over unbeknownst to me and the wife. My neighbor cam up to me the next day to tell me that some boys were on my deck that night smoking pot. Well, I went downstairs to get a cigar to calm down and I was missing a Tatuaje Angel and a La Aurora Emerald Tubo. Sure as shit, I found the bands on the basement floor and it's "guts" in the garbage, I pitched a fit.


Should have invited them back over for a "BBQ" and got thier names and called thier parents to come get thier "tokers". Then make the parents pay for the loss of sticks or threaten to press charges of burgulary on all of them.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

scottw said:


> my daughter had some friends over unbeknownst to me and the wife. My neighbor cam up to me the next day to tell me that some boys were on my deck that night smoking pot. Well, I went downstairs to get a cigar to calm down and I was missing a Tatuaje Angel and a La Aurora Emerald Tubo. Sure as shit, I found the bands on the basement floor and it's "guts" in the garbage, I pitched a fit.


I would be livid!


----------



## Showtyme5 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ouch. How old is the daughter?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Should have invited them back over for a "BBQ" and got thier names and called thier parents to come get thier "tokers". Then make the parents pay for the loss of sticks or threaten to press charges of burgulary on all of them.


K. That's a bit over board! I think it is safe to say that most of us during our teen years have been in this situation. May not have been with cigars but rather booze. Depending on the kids ages I do agree with calling the parents but making them pay to replace or threaten to press charges, good grief.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Showtyme5 said:


> Ouch. How old is the daughter?


15, Let's just say she is still paying for it.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> 15, Let's just say she is still paying for it.


Man, just be happy she's not doing all the shit that I was doing when I was 15... I had the keys to the butcher shop that I worked at and lets just say most nights were a combination of booze, weed, cigs, and heavy meat cutting machinery. Looking back on it I'm really surprised all my friends still have their hands.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

If one of my friends had done that to one of my smokes I would of beat the ever loving crap out of them. Jesus christ if you want a blunt go GET ONE, don't place marijuana ESPECIALLY CHEAP MARIJUANA in a TOP DOLLAR CIGAR.

I remember one time when a good acquaintance of mine brought over some kickass pot and tried to do the same crap with one of my prized CAO Americas and an RP Decade! I came back from the kitchen just in time to stop him from gutting the poor babies, I asked him what the hell was he doing and he just said "oh I was just going to gut these cigars and use the wrappers. But they are the weirdest Black and Milds I've ever seen."

Long story short, after I stuck my boot up his ass and gave him a half-hour dissertation on cigars, I then grabbed a makeshift bong...and well, the rest is history. But, I never forgave him for what he was ABOUT to do to my smokes.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm not sure they think you were smoking pot. They may have just been looking down there nose at you because you were smoking period. That's an even sadder comment on society.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

TS; Do you smoke cigarrilos? Or the people where you at roll blunts as big as cigars? Thats ridicoulus.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

What ever happened to good ole rolling paper! I probably smoked more of that and drink more when I was in my Jr High age then the rest of my life. I'm not proud of it! But yeah me and my daughter would not be on good terms for a while! And yes the other parents would know.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, make em pay to replace the sticks and don't sweat it anymore past that.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Tarks said:


> K. That's a bit over board! I think it is safe to say that most of us during our teen years have been in this situation. May not have been with cigars but rather booze. Depending on the kids ages I do agree with calling the parents but making them pay to replace or threaten to press charges, good grief.


:focus::tpd::tpd:

Actually, although I feel your pain, I find these stories kind of funny. Especially scottw. You know that 20 years later, this will be one of the stories you will remininsce (sp?) together with her about. It's a major piss off at the time, but these guys have no idea that they are grabbing some primo sticks. The reference to stealing booze is 100% correct also.
Although this thread is somewhat off topic from the OP, this has turned out to be a great thread.
Keep the stories coming.:tu


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Bigtotoro said:


> Yeah, make em pay to replace the sticks and don't sweat it anymore past that.


FYI, I didn;t do anything to her friends, the fact of the matter was me and wife were out of town, she was supposed to be taken care of by my in-laws who aren't the most attentive of people. she went out with her friends, drove past our house and she used her key to let everyone in. The responsibility lies with her and that's the way it has been. Listen, I am no saint and probably drank my weight out of my fathers scotch cabinet when younger but when you are faced with it the first time, it's hard to tell what the best way to handle it is.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

by the time i was about 16 most of the bottles in my parents liquor cabinet were 90%water


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

^ lol, forget it my parents liquor cabinet was just completely empty, and most of the medicine cabinet lol.

now back on topic. I honestly dont think these people walking passed you think you are smoking pot, I think they just cant help but look when they see someone, could be anyone, with a big cigar in their hand. When smoking a large cigar in public, it tends to draw attention. I highly doubt most of these people are passing judgement on you, and if they are, screw them, you will probably never see them again anyways. 
Keep smokin brother!!!:cowboyic9:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Tarks said:


> K. That's a bit over board! I think it is safe to say that most of us during our teen years have been in this situation. May not have been with cigars but rather booze. Depending on the kids ages I do agree with calling the parents but making them pay to replace or threaten to press charges, good grief.


Yeh, you are right... I wasn't in my right mind typing that one in, had gotten some bad new prior to getting online. I just take people stealing my stuff a little too personal at times. Worked too hard to get what I got.

I agree with Jess, smoking a cigar in public is not so much "mainstream" so it will draw attention. My dad used to smoke cigarettes, but quit; he likes the smell of a good cigar and doesn't mind when I fire one up around him. He usually will ask me "whats that one?"


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Yeh, you are right... I wasn't in my right mind typing that one in, had gotten some bad new prior to getting online.  I just take people stealing my stuff a little too personal at times. Worked too hard to get what I got.
> 
> I agree with Jess, smoking a cigar in public is not so much "mainstream" so it will draw attention. My dad used to smoke cigarettes, but quit; he likes the smell of a good cigar and doesn't mind when I fire one up around him. He usually will ask me "whats that one?"


Cheers!


----------



## Neighbor (Aug 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Should have invited them back over for a "BBQ" and got thier names and called thier parents to come get thier "tokers". Then make the parents pay for the loss of sticks or threaten to press charges of burgulary on all of them.


I do believe that would work . Still makes no sence , I thought they used rolling papers with that wacky weed . Kids today !


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

"THEY'RE STARING AT ME"
"THEY'RE STARING AT ME"
......remind me again who it was that was smoking weed?
Thank goodness you don't smoke cuban cigars or someone may have to call the police and press charges.

I believe what this was was a lack of respect for the parents which is you correct?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Before long, weed will be legal and tobacco will be outlawed.
We'll be smoking Prince Albert in a bong.
"Honest officer, it's not tobacco." :twisted:


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

scottw said:


> FYI, I didn;t do anything to her friends, the fact of the matter was me and wife were out of town, she was supposed to be taken care of by my in-laws who aren't the most attentive of people. she went out with her friends, drove past our house and she used her key to let everyone in. The responsibility lies with her and that's the way it has been. Listen, I am no saint and probably drank my weight out of my fathers scotch cabinet when younger but when you are faced with it the first time, it's hard to tell what the best way to handle it is.


I think your handling it the right way. Making her responsible for her choices. Taking away some privileges should send the right message.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

scottw said:


> FYI, I didn;t do anything to her friends, the fact of the matter was me and wife were out of town, she was supposed to be taken care of by my in-laws who aren't the most attentive of people. she went out with her friends, drove past our house and she used her key to let everyone in. The responsibility lies with her and that's the way it has been. Listen, I am no saint and probably drank my weight out of my fathers scotch cabinet when younger but when you are faced with it the first time, it's hard to tell what the best way to handle it is.


That statement in and of itself gives me a sence of hope.
I too find it very hard to know what the "Right" way to handle situations are.
These situatinos come up alot in my household.
I must have missed this statement all together when flying thru the garbage.

Fight the good fight and remember, they won't outlaw tobacco but I do not understand why booze is legal and weed is not. 
If you are wrecked on weed you should not be able to drive just like booze.
other than that. someone sell me on why it should not be legal

Tobacco is a drug
Cuban tobacco is illegal
Anyone who smokes cuban cigars is indulging in Illegal Drugs.
Getting arrested with a little weed is a misdemeaner. Getting arrested with cuban cigars is a federal offence I believe.

GO FIGURE.

Me:tape2:


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

Neighbor said:


> I do believe that would work . Still makes no sence , I thought they used rolling papers with that wacky weed . Kids today !


I used to use papers when I was younger, but at around 19 or so I found them to be a waste of weed. You end up burning off a lot more than with a pipe or bong.

Fill the bowl with just a hit, take it all in one breathe, and you get higher while using less weed. It also prevents *some* moochers asking for a hit. For the ones that are more shameless, I smoke the bowl, and if they ask for a bowl, I just say "I'll get you on the next one", and try to stay away from them for the rest of the night.

I haven't smoked in months though. I don't really enjoy it the way I used to. :dunno:

To get back on topic.

I wouldn't worry about people thinking you're smoking weed. Most, if not all, people can tell the difference in a nanosecond when they catch a whiff.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> That statement in and of itself gives me a sence of hope.
> I too find it very hard to know what the "Right" way to handle situations are.
> These situatinos come up alot in my household.
> I must have missed this statement all together when flying thru the garbage.
> ...


 I completely agree. I'm all for legalizing weed, and I don't smoke it anymore. I wouldn't even smoke it if it were legal, but just imagine the tax dollars the govt would get from it. Maybe they wouldn't have to keep uping the tax on tobacco.

To comment on the original topic, i agree with earlier posters in that its probably more of a curiosity factor. Plus, alot of people do like the smell of cigar smoke when just walking by. I have been told by alot of people that it brings up good memories from their childhood (father or grandfather smoking cigars ect.) This can come from many people who would on the other hand, hate to have to sit at a bar while we smoke cigars.


----------



## apevia (Jul 18, 2009)

Hermit said:


> Before long, weed will be legal and tobacco will be outlawed.
> We'll be smoking Prince Albert in a bong.
> "Honest officer, it's not tobacco." :twisted:


:amen: to that!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Jerry! My friend once smoked an Acid Tea or something like that... It was an Acid. Smelled straight up like some skunk ass weed though! But yeah man, maybe they are walking in front of you just to get a whiff of that tobacco-goodness!



bxcarracer said:


> TS; Do you smoke cigarrilos? Or the people where you at roll blunts as big as cigars? Thats ridicoulus.


I can answer yes and yes to both of these questions... Apparently this thread has a lot of the beans being spilled. So you guys have never rolled a 'Goddy'? Where you take the entire contents of a Phillies or Dutch Masters' out of the cigar without cutting it, and filled it back up with weed? Ah well, high-school was an adventure.

Also, I don't think that the US will ever legalize marijuana because there's so much money/jobs that have gone to fighting the 'war on drugs'. I'm sure we all know someone who's a cop, coast guard, or in a related field. Those jobs would probably be cut if we legalized pot. On the other hand, if the gov't put money from taxing marijuana products towards fighting harder to get the more violence-inducing drugs off the streets, out of our waterways, and away from our borders, then maybe they'd be more effective? I can't wrap my head around all the conspiracy-theories out there about that so I'll shut up now.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

I really don't understand why marijuana has not been legalized, at least to some extent, personal use amount possession etc... I feel it will come in our lifetime. But I tend to do most of my smoking at home or around good friends at work so we don't get many of the looks or stares from the younger guys.


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

one time when I was smoking in public a cop asked me if that was weed in that cigar and I just told him it was a cigar (which is was). he didn't mind.

but he asked me that since I am a younger smoker. I have had some friends of mine now wanting my cigars for their weed.. I tell them to get their own lol.


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

im pretty sure its about impossible to roll a marijuana blunt with the wrapper of a quality cigar.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I play video games online and a good majority of the account names are drug related, mostly weed. Its stupid, they think it makes them so cool when in reality people who are dependent on recreational drugs are just weak. I guess they think its cool cause they see other kids doing it and its illegal and they see the rappers and other people they idolize doing drugs and stuff. If they only knew how foolish they looked.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Plop007 said:


> one time when I was smoking in public a cop asked me if that was weed in that cigar and I just told him it was a cigar (which is was). he didn't mind.
> 
> but he asked me that since I am a younger smoker. I have had some friends of mine now wanting my cigars for their weed.. I tell them to get their own lol.


haha, whats the point in asking? When has anyone ever answered truthfully?

Cop: "Excuse me sir, are you smoking marijuana?"
Punk: "Why yes sir, yes I am"
Cop: "Erm... I don't know what to do now, my brain hurts..."


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Mmm, I've never made that mistake before in my youth or otherwise... it was always obvious when the idiots partook in drugs.

Is the daughter guilty of letting them do it, or not knowing about it? Also, did she partake? I'd just tell her to get new friends if she didn't, and she'd probably never be able to have them over again, while I would of course contact those parents after she told me who they were.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

jrpvr6 said:


> im pretty sure its about impossible to roll a marijuana blunt with the wrapper of a quality cigar.


I'm pretty sure it's very easily done. Ask me how I know! Just because YOU'VE never done it, doesn't mean it's impossible.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

As a former "toker" - I've really enjoyed this thread! May not be relevant, but did you know that THC (psychoactive component of weed) is the ONLY drug in the US that is LEGAL in it's synthetic form, but illegal in its natural form!? Drug is Marinol and is used primarily by cancer patients orally to help stimulate appetite and help control nausea. Causes the Munchies!! Not really strong enough to get a person high.

I've not had to go through this with my 17 year old....yet. Kudo's to you Scott, for keeping a level head. I'd probably made those boys eat the guts of my precious sticks!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Did you also know that the effects on the brain of THC and Chocolate are very related too??? I read that somewhere. Not sure just HOW MUCH chocolate you'd have to eat to get high, but I'm sure not going to try!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Did you also know that the effects on the brain of THC and Chocolate are very related too??? I read that somewhere. Not sure just HOW MUCH chocolate you'd have to eat to get high, but I'm sure not going to try!


Maybe thats where the ideas for "brownies" came from? Synergistic effect?

I'm waaaaay out of the loop for what current practices are- no one ever carved up a perfectly good cigar when I was dabbling. Rolling papers, sure, but no blunts (LONG time ago!)


----------



## ROB968323 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> Before long, weed will be legal and tobacco will be outlawed.
> We'll be smoking Prince Albert in a bong.
> "Honest officer, it's not tobacco." :twisted:


That's hilarious...but sadly not far from the truth.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> I play video games online and a good majority of the account names are drug related, mostly weed.


That's strange, most of the ones I see involve sniper rifles. haha


----------



## Walking Stick (Sep 1, 2009)

jrpvr6 said:


> im pretty sure its about impossible to roll a marijuana blunt with the wrapper of a quality cigar.


HA :rotfl:HA

~


----------



## SmokinAce09 (Sep 9, 2009)

What a great thread!!! OP sorry about the cigars being butchered up. :frown: 

I just don't understand as well why weed isn't legal, but booze is?? I feel like I am much more capable of doing any basic activity when high versus being drunk; I just feel really good. he// we go on extreme mountain bike rides when high and lets just say its a great exercise and one intense ride. All I know is if your gonna roll a blunt go get a cheap pack of dutches or games hahaha :smoke2:

on a side note OP if your daughter does well in school and is well mannered at the house you did the right thing. I know my little sister smokes weed and shes 16; shes worse then I was at that age.


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

jrpvr6 said:


> im pretty sure its about impossible to roll a marijuana blunt with the wrapper of a quality cigar.


If you can smoke weed through it/with it, some pothead will figure out how to use it. They can actually be very creative with how and what they smoke with.

I have friends who often used cigar wrappers. Add a paper filter on the end, and you're good to go.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

SmokinAce09 said:


> I just don't understand as well why weed isn't legal, but booze is?? I feel like I am much more capable of doing any basic activity when high versus being drunk; I just feel really good. he// we go on extreme mountain bike rides when high and lets just say its a great exercise and one intense ride.


I'd have to agree with you here. I've never been high, but I know many people who smoke weed, and they seem to function decently when high. Hell, I've know some of them to come into work high and do just fine. Try doing that drunk! lol



SmokinAce09 said:


> All I know is if your gonna roll a blunt go get a cheap pack of dutches or games hahaha :smoke2:


Haha, I was in my local tobacco shop the other month and this young guy comes in. He was obviously flying pretty high at this point, and greets me like he knows me. he then asks me if I'm going to "roll one up". he purchased a dutch masters and left, telling me "don't smoke too much, man!" I could only laugh at that.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Every person I've seen as high has had their natural tendencies increased to some degree true, but this also includes the negative tendencies such as aggression, immaturity, idiocy, vulgar behavior, impoliteness, violence factors, etc.

I don't partake in such drugs, they have no logical reasoning and if you can do fine without it there is no reason to do it, regardless if you THINK you're better with it or not; your body doesn't need it and in truth doesn't want it.


----------



## Alex_T (Aug 13, 2009)

Delsana said:


> Every person I've seen as high has had their natural tendencies increased to some degree true, but this also includes the negative tendencies such as aggression, immaturity, idiocy, vulgar behavior, impoliteness, violence factors, etc.
> 
> I don't partake in such drugs, they have no logical reasoning and if you can do fine without it there is no reason to do it, regardless if you THINK you're better with it or not; *your body doesn't need it and in truth doesn't want it*.


The same can be said for the cigars we smoke, and liquor we drink, and probably a whole lot of other stuff we have integrated into our daily lives.

Personally, I've found people become far more agressive, immature, idiotic, vulgar, impolite, and violent when drunk.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Alex_T said:


> The same can be said for the cigars we smoke, and liquor we drink, and probably a whole lot of other stuff we have integrated into our daily lives.
> 
> Personally, I've found people become far more aggressive, immature, idiotic, vulgar, impolite, and violent when drunk.


You're correct, but the issue with drugs vs the cigar is one of lesser damage, and you DO inhale practically all drugs (aside from injections), also the smell of most drugs is quite atrocious; however we're going into a complicated territory right now so I'll avoid it.

Essentially however, there was really no logical reasoning behind doing such drugs, tobacco while dangerous if over-indulged or even if mildly-indulged, can be relegated to be more "safe" for those that favor either it, or the aspect of it, wherein drugs are more an "instant" factor, which effects more than is healthy.

You're right about basic alcohol effects as well, I find I favor wine more, due to its chemical makeup, as well as the fact that while it can be over-indulged and thus effect you; such a thing is considered an insult in proper society, so it doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Delsana said:


> Every person I've seen as high has had their natural tendencies increased to some degree true, but this also includes the negative tendencies such as aggression, immaturity, idiocy, vulgar behavior, impoliteness, violence factors, etc.
> 
> I don't partake in such drugs, they have no logical reasoning and if you can do fine without it there is no reason to do it, regardless if you THINK you're better with it or not; your body doesn't need it and in truth doesn't want it.


There are those who take marijuana for glaucoma and chronic pain and for those who get relief from that I support them in that. If you have ever seen somebody suffer everyday of their life with chronic pain and take issue with marijuana to relieve that pain you have no empathy or understanding of what pain is really like for these individuals. I have seen it firsthand and the pain is real and it is more than unfortunate that they have to deal with people who know nothing about sufferring and want to abolish those things that bring relief to them. You can only apply logic to things you have knowledge of,,,not what your opinion might be.

Truthfully, I find your statement ignorant about people who THINK they need it and for you that is all well and fine but lately your statements are made with an authority you do not possess. Please understand that your opinions are YOUR opinions and we try not to come on here to step on others toes about personal beliefs.hwell:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I think this statement covers those who use marijuana "for glaucoma and chronic pain"



Delsana said:


> ... if you can do fine without it there is no reason to do it...


I don't think his statement is "ignorant" at all.

I also think that this thread has gotten somewhat "off track" and needs to get back on point.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

I was at a friend's house last weekend and had brought some Padron 2000 Maduro's with me to enjoy while playing pool. A buddy of his came over with some pot and made for my cigars when he saw them. I was gracious enough to take him to the gas station to get some optimo's instead....


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

It is a sad thing that people tend to look down on us as cigar smokers just because a very small minded minority insists on spreading the lie of "evil tobacco".

Sometimes it does go the other way, and those experiances are the ones to be remembered. I was smoking a Partagas Series P last summer while on a walk through the camping area of our Provincial Park. As I walked along greeting people and being a friendly guy, one of the groups of people I passed commented on how good my cigar smelled. I thanked him, and proudly stated "Its a Cuban!!"

That comment made my day, so don't let those little minded people bother you, they have no idea what they are missing.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I think this is a little close-minded, as while some cigars can smell good, there are also many that won't smell good to anyone not versed in cigars or at least who hasn't actually been around them for a while, and as such you can't really be offended or upset or even irritated at people who are simply remarking on the actual scents they detect...

Generally the only time you'll get compliments is if the scent is either extremely pleasant and again that's subjective to each person (I can't stand nuts in any form) or if it brings back memories via said scent.

All in all though, I'll agree it's nice to get compliments or good comments, but in reality it shouldn't upset you when you don't, or even bother you. And the reasoning behind the distress or anger that may be for doing such a thing, is because the world has been affected by cigarettes, nearly everyone has lost or nearly lost someone due to smoking these days, and so you need to be understanding, and only via that understanding and determination and respect as well as camaraderie; will the truth really come out, and the ostracize be stopped.

A good way to start on this path is always have a second cigar with you, and when you come across someone that seems like they could use it, either they're stressed, or they're upset at something, or they're just at an all time low, or even the vice of it, as in they are in a state of pleasantness and bliss and it could really help cement that feeling in them, then offer it, don't force it and if they show any interest then calmly go through the steps to enjoy it (or do it for them) and see how that goes.

On a side note, while I know these are no longer the days in which everyone can just hi to one another and enter through their unlocked doors, strangers still fall into these categories if they appear trustworthy (and even the youth can be accepted, as long as it's legal) and so they too should be considered.

I've just found that more friends come from actions such as these, even if the cigars aren't present, and it really does help build the image of the conscientious smoker, as well as a person of higher qualities.


----------



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

danmcmartin said:


> I'm not sure they think you were smoking pot. They may have just been looking down there nose at you because you were smoking period. That's an even sadder comment on society.


My thought also. Smoke Nazi's:nono:


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

People put grass in cigar wrappers?? Well maybe I am out of touch, but my guess is so are a lot of other people. I think they are giving you a dirty look because you are smoking a stinky cigar.


----------



## SmokinAce09 (Sep 9, 2009)

hahaha yeah foreal doing stuff drunk. no way.

About that kid coming in hahaha thats great



jfserama said:


> I'd have to agree with you here. I've never been high, but I know many people who smoke weed, and they seem to function decently when high. Hell, I've know some of them to come into work high and do just fine. Try doing that drunk! lol
> 
> Haha, I was in my local tobacco shop the other month and this young guy comes in. He was obviously flying pretty high at this point, and greets me like he knows me. he then asks me if I'm going to "roll one up". he purchased a dutch masters and left, telling me "don't smoke too much, man!" I could only laugh at that.


Also, I have disconnected ligaments in both my elbows so smoking helps out tremendously with the pain that I am constantly in until I get my surgery in 5weeks.


----------



## jrpvr6 (Jul 16, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I'm pretty sure it's very easily done. Ask me how I know! Just because YOU'VE never done it, doesn't mean it's impossible.


The operative word in my statement was *Quality.* I have rolled many a blunts using swishers, white owls, dutch masters, and etc cheap cigar wrappers. The best in my opinion were the swisher cigarillos...those practically roll themselves up after you slice em open and fill em up...

Anyhow....

Rolling up with *quality* handmade sticks....maybe its possible but we all know how delicate those wrappers are.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread has "run it's course" and I'm closing it it up.


----------

